# Is it possible to get decent pics with a phone?



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

Depends on the quailty of the phone. I use a LG G3 phone which is quad HD it takes excellent photos.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

Maryland Guppy said:


> Depends on the quailty of the phone. I use a LG G3 phone which is quad HD it takes excellent photos.


I have a G3 also (the screen is quad HD but that won't impact the quality of images taken with the camera) and I love the phone's camera. It uses a laser and sensor to emit and then detect the laser light reflected off of objects to determine focus. This makes auto-focus very fast and accurate. But it's still a smartphone camera and that means that the image can sometimes be taken a fraction of a second after the fish has moved, a problem especially for always moving fish. Still, it is possible to get really nice pictures with it. No question


----------



## photoman (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes. You can get a good photo with a cellphone, but the problem described above, known as "shutter lag" is what kills a lot of cellphone shots. You press the button, but the delay allows the subject to be in motion before the capture occurs.


----------



## THE V (Nov 17, 2011)

The other issue with taking a picture with a cell phones is the movement of the phone while taking the photo. Constantly gives me a slight blur on every phone I've used. Even locking my arms at my sides and using a side button doesn't fix it. Sometimes I'll have to take 50-60 shots to get 1-2 decent ones. 

I've been looking at picking up an introductory level DSLR camera and a stand to get some good photo's myself. The DSLR camera's just take a much higher level of photograph. I've spent too much time around professional photographers and you learn some stuff by association.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

THE V said:


> The other issue with taking a picture with a cell phones is the movement of the phone while taking the photo....


the best crop of newer smartphones feature Optical Image Stabilization. The lens is essentially suspended in its housing independently of the phone. as the phone moves from hand shake the image stays stable. obviously this won't account for Parkinson's-level handshake. but it will account for your everyday variety camera movement and give you sharper images. 

just some G3 samples:


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

I also use a Canon DSLR without macro lens.
For every 15 pics or so I get a super good one.
This is due to fish moving around and such.
I've also got a bunch of quick live bearers in the tank.
They see my shadow and think it's feeding time.
I sit back on the sofa with a 300mm lens for the good pics.

G3 is an awesome phone for pics!
The video on these phones is also amazing.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Decent is relative. My cell phone has a better camera than digital cameras of the early 2000's. I have gotten really nice, crisp, beautiful photos on my phone. I will say photographing the aquarium is much more difficult though. My photos are never pretty. The focus is always wacky. I think it has to do with the lighting. My phone really excels in natural, outdoor, lighting.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Freemananana said:


> . I think it has to do with the lighting. My phone really excels in natural, outdoor, lighting.


That's pretty much it, If you put a ton of light over your aquarium you could probably get a decent shot with most new phones today and definitely point and shoots. Otherwise the only phone that mimics a dslr is the Nokia 1020. But you'll have to go to the windows platform to use it.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

Yes, you can get very good pics with an iPhone 5. It has quite a nice camera, for a cell phone.

No, they won't be DSLR quality. But you can get amazing shots nonetheless.

Light the tank as much as possible, and be prepared to be patient. Take a LOT of pictures, and plan to delete most of them, because only a few will be worth keeping. But you can definitely pictures that are worth keeping.


----------



## BeardedCrow81 (Mar 6, 2015)

Those are some really good photos from a phone camera!
I have a galaxy s5 and cannot take good pictures, either blurry or grainy (I never zoom).

Is there a decent point and shoot camera?


----------



## drewsuf82 (May 27, 2012)

BeardedCrow81 said:


> Those are some really good photos from a phone camera!
> I have a galaxy s5 and cannot take good pictures, either blurry or grainy (I never zoom).
> 
> Is there a decent point and shoot camera?


I had the same issues with my s4. Depending on your budget you can get a decent dslr kit on ebay 

There's some decent p and s cameras out there but you may as well spend the extra $100 and get a nice entry level dslr. I've got the nikon d3200 and love it.


----------



## Apistia (Sep 28, 2014)

I'll have a GS6 in hand later today. Will update thread with samples and a word on performance once I have the chance to take some pictures of my tanks with it. Camera is supposed to be incredible.


----------



## aksmzk (Nov 19, 2014)

Sony Z1


----------



## nchmi28 (Feb 8, 2015)

A very nice camera is definitely on my list of "things I want, but can't justify buying right now" but in the meantime I have gotten some decent pictures with my phone. Two tricks I use are:
1. For close up shots press the phone against the glass. It stabilizes the phone and if your using a flash you won't get a reflection off the front glass.
2. Take a ton of shots. If you snap 20 pictures you'll probably get at least 1 good one. 
Here's a couple of my favorite shots I've taken with the camera on my phone:


----------



## KristinaP (Feb 1, 2015)

Those are some great shots! Love the shrimp one. And thanks so much for that tip. I'll try holding the phone against the glass tonight. Very clever!


----------

